# Estrela do Mar



## Bison (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of this ferry/passenger vessel. I saw and went on board in Durban in the 1990's
It was the Santa Maria de la Caridad built 1967 Irene 1984 Cypress Express 1985 Maria 1 1985 Estrela do Mar 1987 1999 Coco Explorer 1

Regards Bison


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bison,

Simplon Postcards have *Santa Maria de la Caridad* *here*

Cheers,


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bison,

Also a shot of her *here* as *Coco Explorer 1*.

Cheers,


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

I have just added 2 pics of her taken in Durban when she was there as Estrella Do Mar. The closest I can date them is post 1994. She was quite a nice little vessel and her owner was very friendly and amicable to our many visits. I recall she had some dormitory style accomodation, small cabins and some lounges with aircraft style seats for deck passengers. She first came to Durban for a refit and thats when we first went on board her. Later on she ended up in Durban permanently and was operated by "Coastal Cruises cc.", the intention I supect was to do short "out to the blue" jaunts out of Durban. I know at one point she was operating alongside as a bar/restaurant. 
I dont know what happened to her after that, but she did not end up like the Royal Zulu (Santa Maria de Les Neves?) did, languishing near the silt canal.


----------



## Bison (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you Reklaw

I remember also the Royal Zulu, had no idea until recently they were near sisters, how strange they both ended up in Durban

Thanks for the posting
Regards Bison


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

I dont know if they were sisters, they sure didnt look alike, although in certain aspects they were very close. Estrella was much bigger and I dont think Royal Zulu had any accomodation. I have a few pics of her too which I must post.


----------

